# Durch JTextPane eine Website anzeigen



## Developer_X (15. Jul 2009)

Durch JTextPane eine Website anzeigen

hi, wie folgt zeige ich eine Website an:

```
JEditorPane editorpane = new JEditorPane();
				editorpane.setEditable(false);
				editorpane.addHyperlinkListener (
			  	  new HyperlinkListener () {
				  public void hyperlinkUpdate(HyperlinkEvent e) {
			 	   // Das Ändern des Mauszeigers geht ab 
			 	   // Java 1.3 auch automatisch 
			 	   if (e.getEventType() == 
			                       HyperlinkEvent.EventType.ENTERED) {
				       ((JEditorPane) e.getSource()).setCursor(
				          Cursor.getPredefinedCursor(
				              Cursor.HAND_CURSOR));
				    } else
			   	   if (e.getEventType() == 
			                       HyperlinkEvent.EventType.EXITED) {
			 	      ((JEditorPane) e.getSource()).setCursor(
			   	        Cursor.getPredefinedCursor(
			   	           Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR));
			 	     } else
			  	     // Hier wird auf ein Klick reagiert
			    	    if (e.getEventType() == 
			                          HyperlinkEvent.EventType.ACTIVATED) {
			     	     JEditorPane pane = (JEditorPane) e.getSource(); 
			      	    if (e instanceof HTMLFrameHyperlinkEvent) {
			       	    HTMLFrameHyperlinkEvent evt = 
			                                   (HTMLFrameHyperlinkEvent)e;
			       	     HTMLDocument doc = 
			            	     (HTMLDocument)pane.getDocument();
			         	   doc.processHTMLFrameHyperlinkEvent(evt);
			         	 } else try {
			                   // Normaler Link
			                   pane.setPage(e.getURL());
			                 } catch (Throwable t) {
			                     t.printStackTrace();
			                 }
			        }
			   }
			  });


		try 
		{
			editorpane.setPage(new URL(getCodeBase()+"Email.html"));
		}
		catch (Exception es)
		{
			es.printStackTrace();
		} 
		
		JScrollPane jsp = new JScrollPane(editorpane); 
		f.add(jsp,"Center");
```
Die HTml ist hier,
wenn ich auf diese Links klicke, reagiert das Programm aber nicht darauf

```
<html>

<body>
 <a href="mailto: x@xmail.com ">E-Mail_1</a>
</body>

</html>
```
Die Email ist natürlich frei erfunden


1. Warum reagiert es nicht?
2. Was und WIe soll ich es ändern


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Jul 2009)

>2. Was und WIe soll ich es ändern 

mehr lesen (in deinem Buch) ..weniger Code kopieren
JEditorPane


----------



## Paddelpirat (15. Jul 2009)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:


> >2. Was und WIe soll ich es ändern
> 
> mehr lesen (in deinem Buch) ..weniger Code kopieren
> JEditorPane



Doku lesen würde ihm auch schon helfen:

JEditorPane (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)

lustig, das gleiche Thema gabs heute schon einmal:

http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/85730-hypertext-markup-language-und-jeditorpane.html


----------



## Developer_X (15. Jul 2009)

was?
das gibts doch nicht oder?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Jul 2009)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> lustig, das gleiche Thema gabs heute schon einmal:
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/85730-hypertext-markup-language-und-jeditorpane.html



nicht nur heute
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...kup-language-datei-nicht-von-java-lesbar.html


----------

